# Anyone who's into stuffing and/or pregnancy want to RP?



## Kidney Failure (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello, my name is Kidney Failure. I used to RP a lot on Tumblr, but since lately Tumblr has been, well, Tumblr, I came here. Only problem is that it seems like most of the people here who share my interests aren't into roleplay, so I'm asking if anyone else out there feels the same way and would like to RP.

If you're interested, DM furaffinity.net/user/uhohkidneyfailure

RP themes will include:

Pregnancy
Stuffing
Big bellies
Possibly lesbians

Do not interact if you are:

Under 18
Racist
Homophobic
Attracted to minors
Generally unpleasant to be around
Also, I'd prefer it if things didn't get too explicit. (I know, weird for what is ostensibly a kink RP.) Things can get a little saucy, but keep it PG-13 please!

Again, if you wanna talk about cute girls getting big bellies, give me a ring!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi there


----------



## Kidney Failure (Aug 25, 2019)

Kidney Failure said:


> Hello, my name is Kidney Failure. I used to RP a lot on Tumblr, but since lately Tumblr has been, well, Tumblr, I came here. Only problem is that it seems like most of the people here who share my interests aren't into roleplay, so I'm asking if anyone else out there feels the same way and would like to RP.
> 
> If you're interested, DM furaffinity.net/user/uhohkidneyfailure
> 
> ...



Heads up, I'm about to go camping so I'll have no Wi-Fi for about a week. You can still message me if you wanna RP, but I won't be able to respond until I come back.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Aug 25, 2019)

Ah ok, yes we can rp.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi there, still there?


----------



## Kidney Failure (Sep 14, 2019)

ZenostheHunter said:


> Hi there, still there?


Hi. Sorry, haven't paid attention to the forums in a while. If you want to RP send a DM to furaffinity.net/user/uhohkidneyfailure.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Sep 14, 2019)

I don’t mind and ok


----------

